# Fractal Design s36



## o2r_raptor (7. August 2015)

Hallo

kann mir jem was zu der Fractal s36 sagen? Am besten Praxiserfahrungen. Taugt die was in den Tests die ich gelesen hab eine ziemlich gute Kühlung und man kann die Lüfter auch gut drosseln.

Fractal Design Kelvin S36 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Grüße


----------



## o2r_raptor (8. August 2015)

push!


----------



## Chanks (9. August 2015)

Was soll denn damit gekühlt werden?


----------



## o2r_raptor (10. August 2015)

Der 5820k eines Freundes und bei mir dann ein 6700k. Beide sollen übertaktet werden


----------

